# A good dog never dies



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*"A good dog never dies. He always stays. He walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near. His head is within our hand in his old way." - Mary Carolyn Davies *​ 

Sending love and light to all golden friends who are missing their furkids for days, weeks, months or years. 

I've just opened sunroom door and wind gentle carried a beautiful white feather straight to my hands. Sorry Charlie this one is not for you. Thinking of our kids at the bridge.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That's beautiful. Kind of strange that the longer she is gone, the more I feel her presence. She was a good dog.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So very special :")


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

That is wonderful. Thanks. Makes me smile-think of my C-Bear.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Buddy's Mom, just perfect for so many of us missing our babies!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely perfect. There is so much treasured gold at the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is the fall, when trees are shedding their leaves and getting ready for winter sleep, frost on the grass with pawprints of another dog and colder nights that you are missing warm, fuzzy bundle laying on your feet. Especially if it's the first fall without your special one, mine is fourth but still. I am feeling a kind of sad for all our lost goldens this year and all other years. That's why I want to remind myself and all of you what Mary Carolyn Davies wrote: 

*"A good dog never dies. He always stays. He walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near. His head is within our hand in his old way." *​ 
​


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> That's beautiful. Kind of strange that the longer she is gone, the more I feel her presence. She was a good dog.


That's a really good post.
Yeah........I miss Mick. A whole lot.
So now I have a 50 lb. pup laying on my feet.
Deaglan fills the void.
And that's finally okay.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

It has been exactly one year since Cookie passed. I still think about her every day and the wonderful memories never seem to fade.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I too miss my Bridge boy, he's been gone 4 years in Feb. I feel his presence everyday, I know he's still with us.

I also see a lot of him in my current boy Remy. He'll do something that reminds me of my Bridge boy, it takes me back to when he was with us, I can't help but smile and I am grateful for the special gift I've received.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I love that photo. Oakley has been gone 2 weeks tomorrow and we just returned home from Canadian Thanksgiving at our cabin. I missed him so much on our walk through the leaves and I couldn't help but think that he might just be following and looking out for me  Love you Forever my Oakley Dokley. Momma xox


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A lovely quote and picture. A day doesn't go by that I don't think of Harley, I miss him more than I could ever have imagined. And I do miss my earlier goldens, Casper, MacGyver and Mikey -- they really all were special in their own way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Melakat said:


> I love that photo. Oakley has been gone 2 weeks tomorrow and we just returned home from Canadian Thanksgiving at our cabin. I missed him so much on our walk through the leaves and I couldn't help but think that he might just be following and looking out for me  Love you Forever my Oakley Dokley. Momma xox


I am so sorry for your loss of Oakley, can imagine how heartbroken you are. Those firsts are so hard, been there done that, first snow, first Christmas, first ... of anything without them. Hugs.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you Buddy & Charlie's Mom. I just read parts of your threads about Buddy and Charlie. It is comforting to be here and know that the pain our family is experiencing is shared by so many. I am so glad that you have a new Golden Boy in your life. Always remembering the love you had for Buddy but opening your heart to a new Golden Boy Charlie. It is comforting to know that we too will be able to fall in love again one day when we are ready


----------

